# Laser-Drucker Empfehlung?

## shugaa

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe dazu ne ganze zeit im Forum gesucht aber nichts wirklich brauchbares gefunden. Also meine Frage:

Welche Laserdrucker könnt ihr empfehlen, die gut mit Gentoo bzw. eben cups zusammenarbeiten? Es muss keiner sein der farbig drucken kann, s/w reicht aus. Gern auch vielleicht ein älteres Modell was man zu günstigen Preisen evtl. bei ebay erstehen kann und mit dem ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt. Drucker welcher Hersteller funktionieren generell gut?

Danke für alle Antworten.

Björn

----------

## Gekko

Falls Du kriegen kannst kann nich den Laserjet 6L von HP empfehlen, der kursiert regelmässig günstig auf Ebay herum und kann 600dpi / PS emu.

Das einzige was der zu bemeckern hat ist dass die einzugsrolle nach ca. 2 jahren mal gewechselt gehört (einbaukit gibts bereits um ca. 20 euros)

lg, gekko

----------

## dot

Hi,

ich hab eine Brother HL 1430, der läuft perfekt, kann ich nur weiter empfehlen.

Die ppd für cups gibts auf http://www.linuxprinting.org

Grüße

Flo

----------

## moe

Ich hab nen HP LaserJet 4, zwar gross aber sehr robust und günstig zu haben, bei ebay gibts ihn um 50, und n Toner ist so um die 25 zu haben..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

ich kann den hp lj 4+ (das plus ist wichtig) empfehlen, der ist seeehr robust und mit nachgefüllten tonerpacks komme ich auf unter 1ct druckkosten/blatt. allerdings solltest du die postscript-erweiterung dazu kaufen.

auch gut und günstig ist der kyocera fs-1800, der ist etwas schneller, noch billiger und kann schon ohne aufrüstung postscript.

generell lässt sich sagen, dass alle drucker, die in irgendeiner form postscript können, linux-tauglich sind. bei nicht-postscript-druckern kommt es auf den einzelfall an.

die meisten laserdrucker lassen sich mit einer postscript-karte nachrüsten, falls sie nicht sowieso schon postscript können.

ich glaube, das wort "postscript" habe ich jetzt oft genug erwähnt   :Laughing: 

lorenz.

----------

## primat

Nocheinaml zum Thema laserjet 4, 4plus, 5!

Ich selbst habe einen lj4+ lj5m und enen 5si-mx

der 4 plus und 5 sind bis aufs gehäuse identisch (4+ ist billiger)

Kauf auf keinen fall einen lj4 (ohne +) der hat im vergleich zum 4+

1. 8 statt 12 Seiten pro Minute

2. keinen Powersave Modus

3. Keine Möglichkeit eine Duplexeinheit anzuschliessen!

Als Tipp: Ich benutze für alle meine Drucker die original HP ppd Dateien mit cups. Das geht aber glaube ich nur bei postscript Druckern.

Einfach die ps-Treiber exe am besten für win nt von HP ziehen mit unzip entpacken und die passende ppd Datei raussuchen. Diese dann ganz normal mit cups installieren.

Mann kann damit dann sogar eine deutsche ppd Datei nutzen!

Gruss

PS: Im 4Mplus und 5M sind die Postscriptmodule Standardmässig schon drinn!

Aufpassen: 4L, 5L und 6L sind völlig andere Drucker (wenns klein sein soll auch ok)

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich hab einen Lexmark E 312, der kann PS, aber ich bin nie glücklich damit geworden: Will man eine Seite doppelseitig bedrucken (kein Duplexer, man schiebt die Seite nochmal andersrum rein), dann bleibt irgendwas vom Toner der schon gedruckten Seite im Drucker hängen das dann auf dem nächsten Ausdruck hässliche Schlieren hinterläßt. Ich hab dann damals reklamiert, der Drucker wurde sogar ausgetauscht, aber mit dem neuen war es das gleiche. Nach erneuter Reklamation wurde mir versichert, dass der Drucker nicht auf doppelseitigen Druck ausgelegt ist, und dieses Verhalten deshalb ganz normal sei.

Ärgerlich war auch, dass die den Drucker kurz vorher in der c't getestet hatten, und denen dieses Problem offenbar auch nicht aufgefallen ist. Zumindest stand in dem Test nix davon drin.

Also kauf dir lieber keinen Lexmark.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Ich pers02nlich habe einen HP LJ 1200.

Funktioniert soweit auch, econo-mode, 1200 DPI etc. wird alles korrekt unterst¨¹tzt.

Im Prinzip solltest Du mit keinem Drucker Probleme haben, der native PS spricht.

----------

## Lenz

Ich habe seit einigen Jahren den HP LaserJet 6P (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem 6L  :Wink:  ). Der ist wirklich spitze und läuft auch jetzt noch sehr gut, auch mit CUPS hat er keinerlei Probleme. Ich glaube aber den gibt es neu jetzt nicht mehr zu kaufen, der Preis war auch nicht gerade niedrig, aber gelohnt hat er sich auf jedenfall.

----------

## EliasP

Kann den Brother HL 1430 auch wirklich nur empfehlen....

Arbeitet mit den standard Treibern von gimp-print/foomatic wunderbar und gibts bei mindfactory.de schon ab 164,99?.

Grüße

Elias P.

----------

## moe

 *Quote:*   

> Kauf auf keinen fall einen lj4 (ohne +)

 

Da wir hier von Privatgebrauch sprechen, würd ich die Nachteile nicht ganz so krass auslegen..[/b]

----------

## cruxnor

Hi,

ich habe hier einen Brother HL-5040 stehen, vom Prinziep her ähnlich wie der 1430. Der Drucker läuft problemlos unter cups/foomatic (wie vorher schon erwähnt). Meiner Meinung nach sogar zu einfach zum Einrichten  :Wink:  nur die ppd ins Verzeichnis kopiert, cups neustarten und schon hats funktioniert.

Unter linuxprinting.org findest du ne Liste, welche Drucker wie gut oder schlecht unterstützt werden. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.

ciau, cruxnor

----------

## primat

 *Quote:*   

> Zitat:
> 
> Kauf auf keinen fall einen lj4 (ohne +)
> 
> Da wir hier von Privatgebrauch sprechen, würd ich die Nachteile nicht ganz so krass auslegen..[/b]

 

Ich hab mal schnell in meinem lj4 Handbuch nachgeschaut!

Stromverbrauch:Beim Druck 660Watt

		        Bereitschaft 90 watt

Das finde ich insbesondere für den Privatgebrauch sehr viel!

Leider habe ich keine Daten für den 4+ aber der 5Si (das ist ein riesiger A3 Drucker) braucht beim Drucken 550W und im Powersave 47!!!

----------

## lolli78

hallo forum!

da wir gerade beim stromverbrauch sind: laserdrucker sind einfach große heizungen, die man im sommer besser ausschaltet, wenn man sie nicht braucht. im winter schaltet man sie auch besser aus, wenn man eine effektivere heizung hat (benutzer eines "ganz modernen und vor allem unschlagbar billigen elektro-flachheizkörpers" also nicht).

mein laserjet 4+ säuft in der aufwärmphase (also nach dem einschalten und beim aufwachen aus dem powersave-modus) für ca. 1 minute lang ein knappes kilowatt. im nicht-powersave-modus sind es knapp über 20 watt, allerdings muss er alle halbe minute kurz nachheizen, also wieder ~900watt, dafür recht kurz. beim drucker muss er natürlich öfters nachheizen als beim warten  :Smile: 

dafür bekommt man immer schön warmes papier aus dem drucker, und bei einem (seltenen - aber je nach papier...) papierstau gibt es auch gerne mal einen braunen streifen, an dem das papier auch wirklich nach holz riecht.

aber ich glaube das alles war massiv OT, weil er sich ja schon für einen laserdrucker entschieden hat. imho eine gute entscheidung, aber länger als nötig eingeschaltet lassen würde ich ihn nicht. wie gesagt - vor allem im sommer.

aber privatanwender stellen ihren drucker ja meist auch nicht in einen eigenen, gut belüfteten raum. so ein drucker wird auch ganz plötzlich sehr leise, wenn er ausgeschaltet ist - vor allem neben dem schreibtisch ist das wichtig.

lorenz.

----------

## Lenz

Also laut dem - übrigens hervorragenden - Handbuch verbraucht der LaserJet 6P beim Drucken 175 W und im Powersave Modus 8 W. Ich mache ihn aber nur an, wenn ich auch Drucke (was nämlich nicht besonders regelmäßig geschiet, wenn aber, dann viel  :Wink:  ).

So sieht er übrigens aus:

www.printerworks.com/Images/6P-LaserJet.jpg

Mittlerweile müsste es aber schon Nachfolger geben...Last edited by Lenz on Fri Mar 12, 2004 5:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shugaa

Wow, vielen Dank für die vielen guten Ratschläge. Mit soviel Resonanz hatte ich gar nicht gerechnet.

Also nachdem ich jetzt so ziemlich den ganzen Tag mit Preisvergleichen verbracht hab, tendiere ich recht stark zu dem Brother HL 1430. Zumal der Drucker nur für den privaten Gebrauch eingesetzt werden soll und auch neu noch recht erschwinglich ist. Dazu scheint er problemlos unter Linux zu funktionieren (wenigstens laut linuxprinting.org), was ja hier auch schon einige Leute bestätigt haben. 

HP wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht, aber sowas könnte ich mir höchstens gebraucht leisten und die meisten ebayer schreiben leider nicht dazu wie viele Seiten die Geräte schon auf dem Buckel haben (vielleicht nicht ganz ohne Absicht;)).

Also ich glaub ich bleib bei Brother hängen... 

Björn

----------

## Lenz

Naja würde mir auch schwer fallen, wieviele Seiten ich schon gedruckt habe  :Wink: . Ich glaub ich bin grad beim 3. Toner. Ein Toner reicht bei mir meistens so ein Jahr. Wobei ich seit ich DSL Flatrate hab sehr viel weniger Drucke. Der jetzige Toner hält jetzt schon fast 2 Jahre.

Laserdrucker halten aber ewig, also gebraucht ist glaub ich nicht verkehrt (wenn das Gerät pfleglich behandelt wurde  :Wink:  ).

-- Lenz

----------

## shugaa

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Laserdrucker halten aber ewig, also gebraucht ist glaub ich nicht verkehrt (wenn das Gerät pfleglich behandelt wurde  ).
> 
> 

 

Klar, das haste wohl recht mit der Lebensdauer, nur würd ich schon gern wissen oder der Drucker in nem großen Büro gestanden hat und nur "gequält" wurde oder ob der von nem Privatanwender mit 5 Seiten/Monat kommt. Nichts gegen gebraucht, aber mit nem neuen Gerät würd ich mich halt schon wohler fühlen.

Hmm, ich weiss nicht, der HP LJ 6L hats mir ja irgendwie auch angetan und den gibts auch gebraucht für knapp 70/80 Euronen. 

Schwierige Sache....

----------

## Lenz

Den LaserJet 6P würde ich aber auf jedenfall dem 6L vorziehen. Der 6L hat mich damals nicht wirklich überzeugt gehabt.

Bei eBay scheint der 6P auch nicht mehr so teuer zu sein:

Lange Ebay Url

Hier noch 23 Stunden: Naja wird wohl noch teurer werden...  :Sad: 

Lange-Ebay-Url

Schau mal hier, 99 EUR Sofortkaufen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3466213363&category=19560

Ich hab über das 10-fache gezahlt  :Wink:  *doh* ah ne das waren ja damals noch D-Mark, also nur das 5-fache, ist aber immer noch genug...

Mod edit: Habe die langen Urls mit Tags und der Beschriftung "Lange-Ebay-Url" versehen, da sie sonst 3 Bildschirmseiten breit waren.

amne

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Quote:*   

> Schau mal hier, 99 EUR Sofortkaufen

 

Der Gute will aber auch noch 20 Euro Versandgebühr

----------

## shugaa

Danke für die Mühe Lenz, die Entscheidung fällt mir langsam immer schwerer;) 

99Euro is zwar sehr ok, aber mit den 20,- Versand bin ich auch schon bei 119. Den Brother hab ich heute Nachmittag beim Börobedarfdealer meines Vertrauens um die Ecke für 158 Euro gesehen. Und das brandneu. Hm;) ich werd mal sehen wie sich die Auktionen so Entwickeln... Danke auf jeden Fall!!

Björn

----------

## Lenz

119 EUR sind immer noch ein guter Preis für _den_ Drucker. Wenn man die Speicheraufrüstung mit einberechnet habe ich damals umgerechnet 750 EUR bezahlt (na gut, da war der auch grad rausgekommen, aber trotzdem...).

Den Brother kenn ich nicht, kann ich nix zu sagen. Wenn du einen "Bürobedarfdealer" deines Vertrauens hast, ist das aber wohl die bessere Lösung.

----------

## primat

Ich weiss nicht genau, was das mit dem 6p soll! Ein 4+ ist doppelt so schnell, kann nichts schlechter un ist sicher nicht teurer!

Z.B:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3466901729&category=47747

----------

## Lenz

Nichts "soll". Aber 12 Seiten sind nach Adam Riese und Edam Zwerg nicht doppelt so schnell, sondern nur 50% schneller.

Ich kann hier doch nur meine eigenen Erfahrungen posten, man könnte noch tausende andere Drucker vorstellen die auch gut sind... Ich hab halt den 6P und schreibe über den. Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass der 4+ schlechter und teuerer sei, weiß nicht wie du darauf kommst.

----------

## primat

@Lenz

Sorry, so sollte das nicht kingen! 

Da die Preisfrage disskutiert wurde wollte ich einfach nochmal erwähnen, dass die 4er Serie im schnitt einfach billiger ist!

Natürlich ist auch der 6p ein guter Drucker! Ich wollte Dich in keiner Weise angreifen oder kritisieren!

Gruss

----------

## Lenz

Na dann ist ja gut  :Smile: . *Hand geb*

Ist doch klar, dass jeder nur von den Druckern berichten kann, die er selber benutzt (hat). Den LaserJet 4+ kenn ich aus dem Büro von einem Freun, der ist auch sehr gut. Der steht da nämlich schon ein paar viele Jährchen ohne technische Probleme.

----------

## smn

ich hab den samsung ml-1510, bin recht zufrieden damit was druckqualitäet/-geschwindigkeit angeht (mehr als ausreichend fuer home- und uni-use  :Wink:  + ziemlich billig). einziges prob sind die samsung treiber die iirc mit neuen glibc versionen nicht zusammenarbeiten wollen. mit den ppd's von linuxprinting.org funktionierts aber einwandfrei (komischerweise nicht mit dem fuer den 1510, 1450 und 1710 funktionieren aber   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Inte

Ich habe einen Samsung ML 4700 und mein Nachbarn den ML 1510. Wir haben den Kauf nie bereut.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## MIT_Service

Ich bin extrem zufrieden mit meinem Kyocera FS-1010.

Linux "Treiber" sind auf der CD mit dabei und im Handbuch is erklärt wie mans installiert.

Is ne problemlose Sache von 5 Minuten (bei mir wars länger weil ich noch USB Printer Kernelmodule brauchte). Und die Verbrauchskosten sind fast ungeschlagen.

----------

## norbert

Für alle die in Farbe drucken wollen: Der OKI C5300 ist einfach klasse. Unter Cups, KDE und OpenOffice sind dank ppd Datei alle Optionen erreichbar. Nutze ihn selbst ausgiebig mit Duplexeinheit im Netzwerk (testweise auch mal USB 2.0).

----------

